# How you cure duck breasts?



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have heard about cured duck...


Do you know how can anyone cure duck breasts> And a recipe maybe on how to use them ...

Thanks


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Here's one recipe, I have another one, I'll type it out for you larter today.

*Jambon cru de canard*

Le jambon cru de canard se prépare avec du magret de canard. Le magret dont il est question ne peut pas être sauvage: ces oiseaux-là n'ont pas assez de gras.

Il faut compter au moins 15 jours avant de pouvoir manger le jambon cru de canard séché. Si vous décidez d'en servir à Noël, ne vous trompez pas dans vos calculs...

frotter bien les magrets avec du gros sel. Préparer une quantité suffisante de mélange gros sel et sucre pour enfouir totalement vos magrets. On peut aussi n'utiliser que du sel si on évite le sucre. Les proportions varient selon les goûts: 1/4 sucre, 3/4 sel ou 1/3 sucre, 2/3 sel. Ici, le sucre et le sel ont la même fonction: ils "cuisent" la chair sans la chauffer en changeant la structure de la protéine de la viande. Le mélange absorbe aussi le surplus d'eau. Le sucre ne pénètre pas la chair, ça ne sera donc pas "sucré"; 
déposer le contenant au frigo, de 36 à 48 heures;

sortir les magrets du sel et enlever complètement celui-ci avec un linge de vaisselle propre (ou un "torchon" si vous êtes d'origine européenne). Si le sel a collé, utiliser un linge légèrement humide pour bien décoller le tout, mais il ne faut pas laver le magret; 
préparer du poivre en mignonnette (écraser des grains de poivre au rouleau à pâte). Il faut que le grain de poivre soit éclaté pour qu'il pénètre mieux. Appliquer généreusement le poivre en mignonnette sur le côté chair seulement du magret (ou du thym frais si on n'aime pas le poivre);

ficeler les deux magrets ensemble, côté chair à l'intérieur. Emballer dans un linge propre (ne pas utiliser de sac en plastique, il faut que le magret puisse respirer). Déposer sur une grille au frigo, 10 jours minimum, 30 maximum;

quand le magret est sec, retirer le linge et gratter le surplus de poivre. Enlever également une partie du gras (dont on peut se servir pour rissoler des pommes de terre, le gras de canard est un "bon" gras);

bien aiguiser le couteau dont on se sert: les tranches doivent êtres finissimes (on pense au prosciutto italien). Servir les tranches de jambon cru de canard en entrée, avec des fruits - les figues sont exquises mais pas données, les kiwis font un aussi bel effet, les melons, les poires - ou accompagné d'olives.

Jacques Robert, Au tournant de la rivière


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Excellent!!!!!!!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*Duck Ham*

2 8 ounces duck breasts
2 cups kosher salt
1/2 cup sugar
3 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves
3 bay leaves crumbled

Place the duck breasts in the freezer for 15 to 20 minutes/ Using a sharp knife, remove the skin and most of the fat, leaving only a thin protective layer/

Mix the salt, sugar, garlic, pepper, thyme and bay leaves. Lay two pieces of plastic wrap on a clean work surface. Place a quarter of the salt mixture on each piece of plastic. Lay the duck breasts, skin side down, on the salt, then cover with the remaining salt mixture. Wrap each breast tightly and refrigerate for 24 hours.

Unwrap the duck ham, discard the salt mixture, and blot dry with paper towels. Slice and serve or wrap in fresh plastic and refrigerate until ready to use.

From Tom Colicchio's Think Like A Chef

P.S. Do not remove the fat at all. Looking at the picture of the duck ham, you can see the fat layer hasn't been trimmed. I had another recipe, can't remember where I put it. Maybe Bouland has it, it's from San Francisco Gate. You can also click here for more on this subject.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

heres another one you may enjoy, also Isa....nice recipes, I really need to brush up on my French.

*Salt cured Duck breast with mango rissotto.*

For the duck breast.

1 1/2 cups Kosher salt
2 qts water
4 whole duck breast, (skin on)

_In a deep mixing bowl, combine the water and salt. Immerese the duck breast. Place a piece of plastic wrap over the bowl and weight it down with a plate. Make sure the breast is completly covered by the brine. Refrigeate for 6 hours_

*Pre heat oven to 400f*

_Remove duck from the water and pat dry, place a iron skillet over medium hight low heat, lay the duck breast skin side down, and cook until the skin is crisp and brown, about 10/15 minutes. Transfer to a sheet pan and bake for only 3 minuts. Reserve the pan you rendered the duck in to make the rissotto. Remove the duck from the oven, slice thinly on a bias, and keep warm until ready to serve._

*Mango risotto*

1 cup aborio rice
2 shallots, diced
1 clove of garlic, minced
1 T xvoo
1/4 cup white wine
1 cup chicken stock
1/2 # Grated parmesan cheese
1 sliced scallion
1 large mango, peeled, pitted and cut in a 1/4 inch dice.

_I pickle my mango for this recipe in, salt, sugar, ginger and lemon grass simple syrup_

_In a 2 1/2 qt saucepan, add the olive oil and saute the scallions over medium heat until transulent, add the garlic and cook another minute. add your rice and stir to completly blossem the rice. Deglaze with the white wine, add 1 ladle of stock and continue stirring until the stock is completly absorbed. continue this until rice is tender and cooked through. remove from the heat and fold in the scallions, mangos and cheese...drizzle a little excellent xvoo in at this time also._

_Arrange nicley on a "warm"plate, and fan the duck breast around the rice._

A nice white burgundy would go very well with this dish.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Cure duck breasts? Why? are they sick? (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------

